# insulating ducts in crawl space



## shan2themax (Jul 27, 2007)

OK, so I am looking at the ductwork under the house while I was fixing the water pressure.... I am thinking.. why do I feel cold water on my back... yes, you guessed it.... condensate on the bottom of my ac ductwork, it has no insulation on it, it is round metal.  What can I buy to fix it and how would I attatch it as I dont think i can complete wrap it around the ductwork, not to mention... I dont know how much of it I can get to.....   as I am a big girl and it is in a crawl space..... I know I can pay someone to do it... but I need to do as much as I can myself as I am spending spending spending trying to get all these things working so I can relax a little bit. also, the 240 for my ac is hanging slightly under the house and I would like to somehow get it up to the joist so that one of my cats doesnt decide to chew it one day,,, any suggestions for that?


----------

